# Adopting an Ocicat or bengal for isis????



## stahlblu (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

When I leave for Saudi I will be taking my cat with me as you all know. My question now is I am looking at adopting a ocicat or bengal. I know about both and i know bengal can be handfuls. So I am hoping that someone could tell me first. Is there anyone that regularlly breeds these guys or if there is someone that has a baby they dont want or cant take care of which is my first choice. I want to get a younger cat because isis has issues taking to new animals because she seems to think she is the princess.. it took her about a week to finally get used to the dogs and vice versa... well I look forward to hearing from you and hope all is well


----------

